
Show HN: Launched my first Beta Android app MoveIt - MoveItApps
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=moveit.movetosdcard.cleaner
======
MoveItApps
Hey guys! I have finally launched my Android app MoveIt in beta version. I
have been working on this app for five and half months now. MoveIt is a app
that helps you to transfer your Images, Videos and audios altogether to SD
Card and vice versa. The idea of this app struck me when one day I was trying
to figure out a easy and effective way to transfer my media to SD Card to free
up some space. So I decided to make an app that helps me manage SD Card
effectively and then i stated working on MoveIt.

Through MoveIt you guys can easily transfer your media to SD Card and vice
versa. I have also made a inbuilt cleaner which helps in cleaning up Junk.(All
these feature in less than 4MB).

I have launched my app in Beta version. So would greatly appreciate if you
guys could download my app and comment and share it with your friends so that
i can improve it. Here is the link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=moveit.movetos...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=moveit.movetosdcard.cleaner)

Would really appreciate if you comment on my app and help me improve it.

You can also join our G+ MoveIt beta testers community
[https://plus.google.com/communities/107109337900327115264](https://plus.google.com/communities/107109337900327115264)

